# Car Barfing



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

OK, I thought Marvin, at 7 months, would grow out of this, but NO. Does anyone have any remedies for throwing up in the car? uke: I put him in his crate in the back of our Toyota Highlander and he usually throws up.uke: If he doesn't, he salivates so that his beard is soaking wet. Poor thing! Today I thought maybe he'd feel better in the front seat. I was prepared with a towel, thankfully, because he booted all over the place. uke: I have seen an herbal remedy but not sure I really believe that will work. This is for short, around town rides. He's fine for the 4 hours on the highway. 

Every single car ride, I put towels in his crate, and just deal with all the puke and lots of laundry. uke:

P.S. How handy that there is a pukey smiley!

Carol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I had to check and make sure I didn't post that....ound:

Good luck..I have tried everything with Reece and he still uke:and he will be 2 on the 10th of this month....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol, I'm not sure if it's true, but I read if you consequently take Marvin on a ride EVERY SINGLE day, starting with 5 min. and increasing the duration weekly, he should eventually get over it. Hopefully that will help you, I'm sure it's very restricting to have a puking dog.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of us have had to move away from the bumpier truck-chassis vehicles to give the dogs a smoother ride. (Poornima & Jane both come to mind for this.)

I had one dog that would get herself so upset just for getting in the car (she would go into tremors) that I finally just tried to break that cycle and started giving her some calming meds about 30 minutes before we got into the car. That helped immensely and she started sleeping through car rides. It took a long time though.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

One thing that Tom said was to drive smooth so I try to do that . Not always easy where I live as we have a lot of bumps and construction .I usually do not let my husband drive as he definetly does not drive smooth .
I do not know if this will work for you but once I got the car seat Cosmo did seem better - he does not vomit but he does still drool . Both dogs sit in the back seat in a car seat . I drive a SUV also so I think it may be the sway in the car that does it . I even changed to a different car but it did not seem to make a big difference until I got the car seat and now he can see out and he is not in a crate ...
I have tried Rescue remedy but it did not work that well . Sometimess if I know we are going to take a longer ride ride such as to the vet and it is a bit of a drive over very bumpy roads - she is in the country I just do not feed them . That seems to help and I just either feed them when we get home or sometimes they just miss a meal ..
Better than throw up in the car and poor Cosmo always looks so miserable & upset ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver used to be like that but with help from his brother's owner and lots of fun little trips he grew out of it. Tucker loved car rides so I would try to take them together as much as possible. Oliver now jumps into the car for trips.
One tip I remember well was to put a baby's bib on to catch the drools and uke:
best wishes
Sally


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great I wil remember that - a baby's bib ..
Too cute !! 
Thanks


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's funny, but Havee does just the opposite, he's fine for short rides around town and uke:in his crate on longer rides about 1 hour into the ride. He falls asleep in his crate and then after 1 hour he wakes up anduke:

We're trying Bonine tomorrow. He's going to the shore with hubby for the weekend while I'm away. It's about a 2 hour trip. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Bonine helped Stogie. He threw up for about a year and half. He is better now. I dont give him anything but once in a while he will get sick. There have been times we go on a three hour trip and he didn't get sick until the end. Other times, he got sick right away. He is a great traveler now. 

I say patience. What works for one dog may not work for another. 
Half a bonine made a HUGE difference for Stogers. 

Oh and I drive like a maniac.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nothing so far has helped Logan. He is one and still throws up every time we go somewhere. Bonine helped a little, but only after I dont feed him and he sits on my lap. He drools like crazy. I just go the new drug Cerenia, that the vets are touting, I have not used it as I am saving it for a longer drive. Once I try it I will let you guys know.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One other thing that quite a few people have found helpful is to not feed the dog before the car ride. I still have a hard time reconciling that in my mind because I've learned that if you get motion sickness on boats, it is actually better to eat first. Just throwing it out there as another possible help.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Smooth rides very good now you have to see if it is mental or actally motion sickness make sure you dont feed them before you leave . If it is motion sickness you can give them motion sickness pills give them 1/2 a pill about 5-10 mins before you leave see if that helps you can give a whole pill but I would try a half of one first.Most of the time they will grow out of it but some animals dont. we had a sheltie that never did grow out of it.And that is what we did motion sickness pills for all his car rides it help alot. You can also put a baby bib with the little pouch in the front on them that way it will help keep the front of his coat clean the sheltie actually started throwing up in his bowl we kept in his crate he learned poor little guy LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I tried the no feeding prior to taking a car ride and that seemed to make it worse for Oreo, as he would throw up bile. We try not to take longer than 1 hr car rides and give Oreo breaks to explore and sniff. What we have been doing is taking drives out to our local drive-thru coffee shop ( Here in Canada it's called Tim Horton's) and he smells all the good stuff when we are at the pick up window. I usually order a bagel and cream cheese, so I give him small little morsels when in the car. He has come to associate the car with good stuff and now he jumps in without any hesitation. The only thing I have not attempted is feeding him his FULL meal, I always feed him maybe half of his meal and then the treats during the ride. Since the beginning Oreo wouldn't even attempt to look out the window, but he actually likes to look out the window now. Today, on our car ride to the coffee shop, the people at the shop asked if it was okay to give Oreo a doggy cookie - I was so surprised they do that! He was so thrilled... LOL

If I do find he starts getting stressed again, I will look into those homeopathic remedies. It is always good to know what works and what doesn't because you can never know.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Helen, that's what I expect would happen - bile vomit. 

It seems like each car sickness is triggered (or aided) by different things, so hopefully some of these suggestions will be of help for Marvin and others.

Carol, have you looked into the elevated car seats that will help him see out the window?


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

pizno said:


> OK, I thought Marvin, at 7 months, would grow out of this, but NO. Does anyone have any remedies for throwing up in the car? uke: I put him in his crate in the back of our Toyota Highlander and he usually throws up.uke: If he doesn't, he salivates so that his beard is soaking wet. Poor thing! Today I thought maybe he'd feel better in the front seat. I was prepared with a towel, thankfully, because he booted all over the place. uke: I have seen an herbal remedy but not sure I really believe that will work. This is for short, around town rides. He's fine for the 4 hours on the highway.
> 
> Every single car ride, I put towels in his crate, and just deal with all the puke and lots of laundry. uke:
> 
> ...


Sully gets Bonine 1/2 tab, after our short 2.5 hour trip to Omaha turned into a uke: fest. 7 times! YUCK! So if he is on my lap on the way to the groomer or to pick up Logan he is fine. Even some times in his crate he is ok. It's crap-shoot. But the bonine works when we know the trip could potentially be a uke: one, with a bunch of stops and goes!
Hugs.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

The days i do not feed them cosmo does not vomit bile but he drools like crazy .. I watched him today in his elevated car seat and he was looking out his window and seemed more relaxed thewn in the past .. . I also leave his window open a little bit so he has fresh air ..
He loves the walks so he seems willing to go now .. In the past he would not get in the car - he would go the other way .. In the desert I have a sedan not a SUV and he will not get in the car ..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's things I have tried..They didn't work for Reece..but maybe one may work for your furbaby..

*Feeding early..if going later in the day
*Benadryl
*Tramine
*Bonine
*Ace(from the vet)
*Sitting in the car..with the car not running for two weeks(have your coffee and paper with you)
*Sit in the car with it running..but don't go any where for a week..
*Drove down two streets only everyday for 2 weeks
*Let him sit in the front, back, floor, crate, hareness
*Fed him treats in the car
*Ginger Cookies
*Calm down(found at petsmart)
*Bought more havs

I have given up and ran out of things to try..I put him in a crate with a towel..He uke:then covers it with his towel....Atleast he is neat about it....I hate to leave him, when I take the others...he always enjoys his adventure out...just not getting there or back.

My other two are okay with the car...Preston had a problem with it for awhile after Reeceuken him..

I guess I am lucky it is only one time each way..


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Paige - and everyone,

Thanks so much for your tips and ideas. It's good just to know that I'm not alone with this! I'm not sure what I'll try next - but I think maybe I will try shorter trips with him and see if he can handle that. I feel so bad for him. The higher seat is an idea but then if he pukes it won't be contained.

Carol


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

AS to the car seat - I do not know what you mean about it not being contained . I out a towel on the seat - it comes with a fleece liner over it that you can throw in the washer but I prefer to put a towel on top of the fleece .. Cosmo seems to prefer a towel to the fleece ..
I have not tried the bib yet but I bought some at Target . That will be the next step .
The good thing about the car seat especially if you have an suv is that they can see out the window and it does distract them .
I know with Cosmo part of it is conditioning as he used to equate car with getting sick .. Now he does not throw up but he does get nauseated and he does drool ..I keep trying to make sure at the end of the trip is something fun a great walk a trip to the petsore to buy treats something that is pleasurable versus a trip to the vet ..
i will say once Ahnold came to live with us it did help - he has a companion ..
The car seat comes in sizes and cosmo has a larger one Ahnolds is a little smaller and they are side by side - they can lie down in the seat if they want to also ..


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Javi was fine until he was about six months . . .then every time he got in the car uke: - the car did not even have to be moving. Interestingly enough, he never got sick in our motor home which is built on a Freightliner and is certainly not a smooth ride.

Anyway, I tried just about everything suggested above. I really think Javi was associating the car ride with some scary experience although for the life of me I don't know what that was. I would take him outside in the driveway and at first I would sit in the car and let him play outside, gradually I let him play in the way back of the Suburban, then we moved to sitting in the car seat with the car running, I would give him some treats, when he started to drool, we would stop. . . eventually, he got over it but it took about six months of patience. 

Arlene


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm glad to say that the 1/2 tab of Bonine about 1 hour before the trip helped tremendously. It was a 2 hour trip and no uke: It's a great relief knowing he'll be ok on longer trips now. Hope it works every time! 

Havee is fine on short trips around town, it's the longer trips that were the problem.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Great Jan!!!!!!! Thats what happened with Stogie too. As long as he had it at least a 1/2 hour before.  Now he needs nothing. I think the lack of throwing up makes them relax and eventually the anxiety goes away. Plus they just outgrow it. 

Stogie used to get so wet from drool, it looked like he had a bath.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

OH I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING!!!!!Lola is always sick in the car. I am going for that new medication, cerenia, Laurie mentioned for the next car ride. I will say that the drooling has stopped but not the vomiting. It certainly does seem that alot of Havs have this problem.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I think the drooling is due to anxiety, so for that to have stopped, it sounds like you are seeing progress Lola. There is hope yet!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think the drooling is due to anxiety, so for that to have stopped, it sounds like you are seeing progress Lola. There is hope yet!


Oh I hope so!!! We take them on a 3 hour car ride at least 3 times per month. It is a rough ride if she is not medicated.uke:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I had a car puker that was also a poop eater and we had a 2.5 hour drive (each direction) about once a week for a while. Puking is bad enough, but puking feces creates a horrible stench, especially when you are on the freeway and can't pull over for a few miles. That's a whole different kind of "gas."


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think that the drooling is part of anxiety - based on my guys. Lily freaks out in the car, cries, breaths heavy , whines - that is her anxiety(she gets valium when we travel far) but no drooling.
Logan drools so bad that it literally drips from his chin - but he is as calm as can be, he just lays there, until he uke: Then he lays back down and gets to the drooling again until he uke: again. I have not tried the Cerenia yet, as have not needed to go on long rides yet. The only problem I see with it is, that you have to give a 3 hour window. They have to get the pill at LEAST 1 hour after eating, then wait 2 hours before going in the car. If you try it on Lola, let us know how it works.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, why do you think Logan is drooling (if not from anxiety)? Tinky was my big drooler when she was young. Piaget started drooling, but he doesn't do it every time. I haven't figured out what triggers it for him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie...that is what Reece does...he calmly drools..until his face is soaking wet...thenuke:He only does it once each way though...but he does go back to the drooling...you never hear a peep out of him.. Then he covers it up with a towel I put in his crate...he's very neat about it ....I'll give him that..

Nigel will whine a little until I put my rock music on...I can understand that though..I'm a little cranky without my music too.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Leia drools first then usually in 15 mins she does barf . Leia dont get sick until she has been in the car for about 30 mins I know I get car sick if I sit in the back seat of a car . Leia has puppy class tonight I think I will leave early that way I can stop and let her out for a little while before we go to the class last week she was fine when I got to the class and tune off the truck it was barf city all over my truck seat and I for got her towel and pee pad I was running late left every thing be hind:doh: This time I have plastic down just in case.Poor little girl, she will be 4 months on saturday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly, I am sure that Logans drooling is the motion sickness & anticipation of the uke: I know when I am sick, my mouth waters before I get sick. It will be interesting cause I got a stoller this past weekend and was wondering it that would make his sick too?? I have not taken them out in it yet, but I hope he doesnt get sick there too. 
Paige, I wish that at some point Lily would settle down but she will whine the entire drive!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Kimberly, I am sure that Logans drooling is the motion sickness & anticipation of the uke: I know when I am sick, my mouth waters before I get sick. It will be interesting cause I got a stoller this past weekend and was wondering it that would make his sick too?? I have not taken them out in it yet, but I hope he doesnt get sick there too.
> Paige, *I wish that at some point Lily would settle down but she will whine the entire drive!*![/quote]
> 
> Just put her on some heavy rock music...:biggrin1:
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I see what you mean, Laurie.

And I agree with the loud music! LOL!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I feel so bad for all of you with the dogs that get sick in the car. I wonder what the ratio is! My girls drive so good in the car and always have-what are the chances I get another havanese that does. Neither of them have ever gotten sick there. They actually both love the car!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are funny - I happen to listen to loud rock music all the time in the car & the only good it does is to drown her out!! I got the same stroller that Linda had (I think the AT3) it holds up to 60 lbs. God Bless Karen!!! She found it on Craigs list for 1/2 price, used twice by the previous owner, looks brand spanking new!!! Karen picked it up for me in PA & then met me at a concert I was at in PA to deliver it! She is an angel:angel:
I have it in the family room and all three too turns taking a nap in it yesterday. So I hope they are all getting used to it. 
But I guess the first walk should include lots of towels for Logan!


----------

